# Whats the difference between a compact vs regular



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't really understand what a compact crank/gearing ratio is vs a regular standard one.
Could someone explain it to me?


----------



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

If a bike(cervelo s1) comes with a compact crank, if I were to change it, and get a standard crank, would that be completely unkosher? or is that something people do.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Compact versus Regular refers to the amount of teeth on the front chainrings.

Usual set up:

Compact 50 / 34 - the lesser amount of teeth in the front allows for easier pedaling - good for hilly areas or for riders who are not that strong. 

Regular 53 / 39 - for more powerful riders / racers who can push the harder gears.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AidanKeats said:


> If a bike(cervelo s1) comes with a compact crank, if I were to change it, and get a standard crank, would that be completely unkosher? or is that something people do.


If your fitness/ terrain warrant that change, it's fine. There are no rules other than the gearing should match those two criteria.

One addition to pdh777's comments: The compact is generally thought of as a compromise between a standard double (53/39T) and a triple (~50/40/30).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A compact or a regular is only half of the equation. What's the cassette? 

Usually, most gearing discussions turn into a pissing contest, but I find compacts to be pretty practical. I currently race with a compact and a 23-11 in back. I have a standard on my TT bike, but also use a 23-11 in back, which was less effort than getting more teeth on my crank and having to reinforce it due to the diameter and pressure. That being said, I'm a pretty high cadence climber. The 34x23 seems to work quite well for me on most climbs, although I could have used a 25 in back on the final climb in my last race int a 30mph headwind.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

as spade said, it really depends on what cassette you're using. while a 34/ 25 or 26 will be a smaller gear than a 39/27 or 28...what most people forget is that the 50/11 is bigger than the 53/12 that most people have used as a high gear. add to the that the fact that only a fraction of a percent of riders need or can pedal a 53/11...the compact is completely functional and sensible way to go. all of the girls i work for ride compact, except for one...and that's because she bought her own quarc last year and is still using it. they're lighter, have a lower low gear and a higher high gear than most standard set ups, and if you use the 'right' cassette w/ them, the gear ratios can be a touch closer. 

i won't be riding one any time soon though...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

What kind of rider are you? Beginner, Intermediate, Racer - what is your fitness level?
Age?
Where do you live? HIlls, Mountains, Flats


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

AidanKeats said:


> If a bike(cervelo s1) comes with a compact crank, if I were to change it, and get a standard crank, would that be completely unkosher? or is that something people do.


You can do anything you want, but you should have a good reason. Figure out which gearing meets your needs best. 

The difference isn't as dramatic as people sometimes think, anyway. And hardly anybody would know the difference by looking at the bike, if that's a concern.


----------



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

I am 17 and will need a racing double so I can race. 

I live in an area with mostly rolling hills and go to places in new york with tons of mountains.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Being 17, I think you might be racing as a junior for a while and your highest gears will probably be locked off due to the gear rollout rule.


----------



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

But, I want to have those gears to train with.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AidanKeats said:


> But, I want to have those gears to train with.


That's all fine and dandy, but you won't have them during a race if you race juniors.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It sounds like you're under the impression that a standard is a 'racing double' because you need one to race with. Not at all. You're very very wrong in thinking you need a standard to race especially in a hilly area. Not only don't you need a standard but it's very likely to do you more harm than good.


----------



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

Hank Stamper said:


> It sounds like you're under the impression that a standard is a 'racing double' because you need one to race with. Not at all. You're very very wrong in thinking you need a standard to race especially in a hilly area. Not only don't you need a standard but it's very likely to do you more harm than good.



I was told that you need a standard racing double to race. Is that not true?






Also, how do they lock off gears?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

AidanKeats said:


> I was told that you need a standard racing double to race. Is that not true?
> 
> Also, how do they lock off gears?


That is not true. You need whatever gears you need, however you get there. A 50x11 is a higher gear than 53x12.

They can adjust the derailleur limit screw so you can't shift beyond a certain gear, or you get a different cassette whose smallest cog provides a permissable gear

Learn to spin. It will make you a better rider


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Geez, all these questions. In another thread you said you work a bike shop on the weekends. Why not just ask them? and can't find time to train. I would worry about training and less time posting question about the bike. Thats just me though.

I would never use the higher gears of a compact double but some people might, it really depends on you fitness level and where you are riding, as others have said.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

climbinthebigring said:


> I would worry about training and less time posting question about the bike.


Naughty. The OP's looking for information in the form of consensus and experience from other riders and racers. That is, in practical terms, the reason this forums exists.


----------

